# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  لمن تهدي يوم من عمرك؟

## down to you

يمر الإنسان في مراحل كثيرة يقابل فيها اشخاص قد يتفق معهم أو يختلف ولكن يبقون في الذاكرة
يصعب علينا نسيانهم مهما حاولنا ولكن نتمنى نسيان الذين اساءوا لنا وربما البعض يستطيع أن ينسى والبعض الآخر لا يستطيع .

ولكن ليس المهم الذين اساءوا لنا لأننا على الأقل نسطتيع تناسيهم ولكن الأهم الذبن أحببناهم وكان لهم بالغ التأثير في حياتنا أشخاص صادفناهم أوعشنا معهم ولو لفتره قصيرة ولكن القدر يضل له الكلمة الأولى والأخيرة فكما يجمعنا يفرقنا ولا يكترث للمشاعر أو للعشرة .

فلو فرضنا أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء أن القدر سمح لكم بأن يهدي كل شخص منكم يوم من عمره لشخص وأن يعيش في هذا اليوم مع من اهداه !!
فلمن ستهدون هذا اليوم ؟؟؟تأتي للحياة وأنت تبكي ويبتسم الأخرون فعش حياتك لتجعل الأخرين
يبكون حين تموت وتكون أنت المبتسم الوحيد

----------


## down to you

هو بعرف حاله؟؟!؟!!؟!؟ :Eh S(22):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا بهدي عمري كله  لماما وبابا ..
الله يخليهم يا رب و يحميهم..

----------


## down to you

> انا بهدي عمري كله  لماما وبابا ..
> الله يخليهم يا رب و يحميهم..



الله يخليلك ياهم :Smile:

----------


## المتميزة

اكيييييييييييييد لبابا و ماما    :Smile:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شخص اخطأت في حقه .... مع انه لا يستحق ذلك

----------


## down to you

> اكيييييييييييييد لبابا و ماما



تعيشي بعزهم ان شاالله :Smile:

----------


## nawayseh

مش بس يوم     عمري كله هديه للي ببالي بس الله يقومه بالسلامه

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

بهديه لام خلف

----------


## down to you

:Icon31:  :Icon31: 
شكرا لمشاركتكم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا بهدي عمري كله  لماما وبابا ..
> الله يخليهم يا رب و يحميهم..



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اليوم ما بنعطى لحدى 
اليوم بتشاركي معي حدى .. [/align]

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

:Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مع إنسانة عزيزة عقلبي 

 :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## down to you

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لاطفال مستشفى الامل :1a9661cee1:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## نقاء الروح

انتي بتعرفي اكيد لمين بهديه :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(15):

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

لأغلى 4 في حيآتي 
عائلتي الغالية

يسلمووو

----------


## بياض الثلج

لأنسان يريد أو تريد ذلك ...

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بهدي يوم من عمري للملك عبد الله الثاني ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية واطال الله في عمره وحفظ الاردن

----------


## anoucha

لماما وبابا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

لأنوشة

----------


## anoucha

> لأنوشة


مرسييي خجلتني

----------


## المالك الحزين

العفو 
الك العمر وانتي اعطيني يوووم

----------


## anoucha

> العفو 
> الك العمر وانتي اعطيني يوووم


23ساعة بيكفوا

----------


## المالك الحزين

اوكي بكفو الي منك خير وبركة  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## white angel

بهديه لماما :SnipeR (42):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## زهرة الأردن

طيب ما بصير أهدي أيام من عمري ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أكيد لبابا وماما"
وكمان لصاحباتي 
 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## سارا زكي

اكيد ل ماما
يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## العالي عالي

ما في حدا بستاهل  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

أهديها لعمري أنا

----------


## امبراطور الحب

أهديها لمن هو أقرب مني 
أهديها لمن هو أصدق بالحب مني
أهديها لمن هو أنعم بالمشاعر مني
أهديها لمن هو أعقل مني 
أهديها لمن هو " يعشق" هذا المنتدى ولكن ليس أكثر مني :SnipeR (69):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

اكيد بهدي كل عمري لبابا

----------


## جار القمر...

بهديه لكل الاعضاء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بهديه لماما وبابا وكل العائله 
وحبيبي اكيد

----------


## جار القمر...

بهديه للجنتل مان

----------


## The Gentle Man

بهديه لحبيبي اولا 

وبهديه لعلاوي حبيب قلبي

وبهديه للناس الغايبه والي اشتقنالهم

وبهديه لي كانو معي يوم الخميس

----------


## جار القمر...

ولك ما حدا بعرف مين علاوي هههه


بهديه للحبايب 

ولكل اتنين بحبو بعض

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب يا علاوي 
هلا بعرفوك

بهديه لجار القمر

----------


## جار القمر...

ههههههههههههه

ماشي يا حموده 

على راسي 

بهديه لكل الاحباب والاصحاب

لبنت الشديفات وحسناء الجليد وجنتل مان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لكافه أصدقائي و يوم من عمري ما بكفي حقهم لو عمري كله وروحي كمان 


 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عمري لحساب حبيبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بهديه لحالي  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## بقايا الحب

يوم بعمري 


رح يكون اغلى يوم بهديه لحبي


ببوشة قلبي

----------


## mylife079

بهديه ل ببوشه 


هههههههههه

----------


## بقايا الحب

خليك بعيد عن ببوشة قلبي 

بتخصني وبس

----------


## mylife079

طيب الك يا رورو

----------


## بقايا الحب

ثانكس زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

 :SnipeR (70):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بهديه لصمت الحب اهدي حبيبتي يا عمر جدي
وبهديه لجدي يلي توفا

----------


## بقايا الحب

:Acebf6cab7:  الله يرحمه 



حبي
انتي 

 :Icon2:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههههههه   :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ل امــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ..

----------


## anoucha

for me

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انداري

----------

